# charset ermitteln ?



## SpiderZLS (27. November 2007)

Hi, habe hier script das mir aus dem inhalt von diversen input feldern ein vorschau .jpg generiert und bei bedarf auch ein pdf davon erzeugt..nun zu meinem problem...

Wenn ich Umlaute eingebe äöüß ÄÖÜ so werden diese in der Vorschau (also im .jpg als wirre zeichen dargestellt scheinbar UTF-8) im erzeugten PDF Dokument ist alles OK ! 

Ich habe dim Header schon

```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
```
hinzugefügt...leider ohne erfolg......

Ich suche nun eine möglichkeit den CHARSET zu überprüfen und zu ändern falls dieser nicht meiner Vorgabe entspricht sowas wie 


```
if(CHARSET != ISO-8859-1) {
 CHARSET = ISO8859-1
 }
```

sowas in der art.. :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## SpiderZLS (28. November 2007)

kann denn keiner helfen ?


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2007)

Eigentlich verwendet der Browser die Ausgabekodierung auch als Eingabekodierung für Formulare, falls keine andere Angabe gemacht wurde (siehe accept-charset-Attribut).
Die verwendete Zeichenkodierung kannst du beschränkt mit der md_detect_encoding()-Funktion ermitteln.


----------



## SpiderZLS (28. November 2007)

jaaa, genau das wars was ich gesucht habe.... ;-)^^

besten Dank auch....


----------

